# As per my instructions



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Anita informed me that I was to post this pic as a warning to some Gorillas. This is a small assault on some pretty dang nice BOTL's.. More to come I assure you.. So if your not hit this time,beware you could be next.. The big box is the pass. All on top are bombs..


Carry On...


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Good Lord Frank! What the hell is in the big box? A coffin? :r


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

HOLY MOTHER OF PEARL...

Does the Post Office send you thank you notes with lotsa lotsa flowers for your continued patronage? :r


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

Frank u moster!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

kansashat said:


> Good Lord Frank! What the hell is in the big box? A coffin? :r


It's about half that size! :r

Dang Frank, blow 'em out of the water why don't ya!

:ms NCRM


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Good Lord Frank! What the hell is in the big box? A coffin? :r


 :r Mr. Hat thats the pass radar started. Its just some little goodies the wifey and I made up as a little pay back for all the kind folks at CS. There will be more as the spring and summer months roll in. Pay it forward as my wonderful wife likes to call it.


----------



## ProSpkr (Dec 25, 2004)

Dang, you are going to make quite a few folks happy!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

floydp said:


> Anita informed me that I was to post this pic as a warning to some Gorillas. This is a small assault on some pretty dang nice BOTL's.. More to come I assure you.. So if your not hit this time,beware you could be next.. The big box is the pass. All on top are bombs..
> 
> Carry On...


You need hand Frank.  Congrats on 2000 posts as well.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> You need hand Frank.  Congrats on 2000 posts as well.


awwwwww thanks Dave, I knew I could count on a fellow post ho....... :r


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

How the heck is that HUGE box going to fit in my mailbox???? Please, I just paid $75 to replace it.....I'll have to notify G4 of a need for an increase in budget! again..


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Navydoc said:


> How the heck is that HUGE box going to fit in my mailbox???? Please, I just paid $75 to replace it.....I'll have to notify G4 of a need for an increase in budget! again..


Paul its gigantic.. Gary did one hell of a job packing it.. My poor mailman..


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

WOW...That looks awsome. WTG Frank. I think I need to get a second job before that box gets to me :r


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

What the hell is that big box???
Is that an ironing board?  



Salud!


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

kansashat said:


> Good Lord Frank! What the hell is in the big box? A coffin? :r


it's to put the casualties in


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Man that's one big cigar Frank.

Wait I know Anita is inside and going to jump out when the box arrives


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

miketafc said:


> Man that's one big cigar Frank.
> 
> Wait I know Anita is inside and going to jump out when the box arrives


Damn it Mike, the cats out of the bag. Well Anita out of the box, same thing,not really......... :r


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Wow...nuclear bomb.... someones are gonna be happy this week!  Congratulations on the 2000 too


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Holy heck! That is a thermo nuclear stockpile!  

Frank, congrats on 2000.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow! I am not sure if the box I got in the mail today is part of the photo, but the Floyd's bombed me. They even printed up special gorilla bomb cards and wrote a nice note.
Thanks for the bomb and congrats on the 2000 posts.
Cheers!
(and my revenge is always swift and effective)


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

altbier said:


> Wow! I am not sure if the box I got in the mail today is part of the photo, but the Floyd's bombed me. They even printed up special gorilla bomb cards and wrote a nice note.
> Thanks for the bomb and congrats on the 2000 posts.
> Cheers!
> (and my revenge is always swift and effective)


Well George you didn't get everything we wanted to give you. It will be in the mail monday. Anita was so p***ed when she noticed it still being here..


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Frank once again your going ALL out! by the way how do you get those boxes without having to have them packaged at the post office?


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Erik, you can get them at the post office and take them home or you can go to www.usps.com and order some and they'll send them to your house. I was picking them up at the post office but I finally ordered some so I don't have to do that anymore.

George, I'm sending the rest of your bomb..can't believe I didn't put it all in there. Glad you got the smokes, there's nothing to retaliate for... they were just a thank you for all you did for the last herf. A long overdue thank you!

We're just paying forward for all the hits we've gotten.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Good Lord Frank!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

that pass box looks UNREAL! i can't wait to see the look on my mailmans face when this one comes to town!!

wtg you guys, on those other bombs! nice work!


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

There's gonna be some devestation this week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyguy117 (Mar 18, 2005)

Your crazy i tell you!, Crazy!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

What a load! BTW congrats on breaking 2000 posts. That sure is a lot of :BS ing!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

galaga said:


> What a load! BTW congrats on breaking 2000 posts. That sure is a lot of :BS ing!


You didn't know Rick? I have a BS in BS...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Frank and Anita, you are both generous and looney-tunes!! LOL!

You are going to need to hire Arnold (Ah-nold) just to carry your postage!!

Nice going, there will be some happy gorillas in the jungle this week!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I hope the postman is feeling strong today.


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

I think Frank is under the persuasion that if somebody bombs him, he doesn't get even he gets ahead......WAAAAAY AHEAD.


----------

